# New to w.a



## hobiespearo (Aug 17, 2007)

New to perth and have the urge to take up fishing again out of my yak. Have a hobie outback and used to fish often with hobie vic and the boys in the east. Have been using it for spearfishing out of. If any one is keen and needs a buddy pm me.


----------



## ryber (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi hobiespearo

Welcome to Perth..

Am sure you will find some good fishing around Perth ways - I am not so sure on the spearfishing front but I do have a mate who goes out regularly on his stinkboat and spears some amazing fish.

The yak scene here is growing - I am hoping to get my hobie shortly - just need to get all the tax sorted to get the cash together. Am sure you will get some offers to fish with - there has been quite a few open offers posted in this section - which I will be up for once I have the boat.

cheerio
Ry


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

The boys in Perth are as keen as any i have seen, the ones i know are mainly just starting out, South of the river is where the action is, do a search on Shufoh, he did a trip report for last night, we have our own locally based forum that has the upcoming trips posted.

Heres a link to where a few local boys hang out.

http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com.au/index.php


----------

